# 69 Judge spoiler question



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

OK I have a real 69 GTO that is done up as a Judge the rear spoiler is sitting half an inch away from the quarter panels you can run your fingers under the ends(not right)the pedistols were cracked and falling apart,so i bought one from the parts place and it didn't fit for crap was was inch narrower than mine and the bolt holes in the trunk didn't line up either so no go.i was wondering what the difference between the convertible and hardtop spoiler is? I have a hardtop car and don't know if I have the right spoiler. (ps) I used the aftermarket pedistols on the (original)not sure spoiler.


----------

